# Period late and down regging



## RachelCorlett (Nov 25, 2003)

Could you please advise me, I am bcoming very nervous as to whether the clinic may say that I am not responding and cancel my treatment. I began injecting buserilin on day 28 on my cycle which was 12th March, and they told me to expect me period on 19th March as normal. I am now on day 33 of my cycle and there is no sign of my period. I spoke to the clinic yesterday and the nurse said this didn't seem right at all. She then spoke with the consultant who said I should wait for my period. Does this mean that I will not respond well on the stimulating part of the treatment? I am very confused and becoming more worked up by the day! Why hasn't my period started? The only side effects I have from the drugs are that my breasts are inflated and very tender.

Please advise me as I am going out of my mind!!

Thanks
Rach


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

HI 
I'm not a nurse so feel free to ignore this, but having read the leaflet that came with my buserelin and the info given by my hospital, d/r does delay your period. Dont know why the nurse at your clinic didnt know? 

SO stop worrying! 

Choc x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It doesn't matter how long it takes for you to down regulate, it won't affect stimulation.
Buserelin or any of the drugs used for down regulation can delay af.

Ruth


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

mine was delayed by about a week both times.  and i was warned to expect it would probably be late.  the nurse should know better


----------



## RachelCorlett (Nov 25, 2003)

Thank you all soooo much, you have put my mind at ease. I know I was over reacting but due to this being first IVF I feel very unsure of everything. 
Well thanks everyone again.
Rach


----------

